# 45cm Stands/Cabinets - Non Existent?



## Courtneybst (3 Apr 2021)

Hey guys,

I was wondering why despite the popularity of 45cm aquariums you can't seem to find stands/cabinets for them? 

If they do exist where are they?


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Apr 2021)

All pond solutions have one for sale, 45 wide anyway, it's a bit deeper. Only one I could find for my 55l scapers. Not the best quality admittedly but was fine for what I needed it for.


----------



## Courtneybst (3 Apr 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> All pond solutions have one for sale, 45 wide anyway, it's a bit deeper. Only one I could find for my 55l scapers. Not the best quality admittedly but was fine for what I needed it for.











						Cabinets For Fish Tanks - Allpondsolutions
					

We stock a wide range of cabinets for fish tanks. Keep everything you need for your aquarium in one place, and only occupy a small area. Free UK Delivery




					www.allpondsolutions.co.uk
				



Was it this one? I was a bit dubious because I could only see one picture.


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Apr 2021)

Cabinets For Fish Tanks - Allpondsolutions
					

We stock a wide range of cabinets for fish tanks. Keep everything you need for your aquarium in one place, and only occupy a small area. Free UK Delivery




					www.allpondsolutions.co.uk
				




This one.

Edit, I've just seen it's exactly the same as the one you've posted, the pic is completely different to the actual stand do threw me off, 🙄

It's 45cm wide and approx 60cm deep, with a cut at the back top for pipework etc. If that makes sense


----------



## Courtneybst (3 Apr 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> Cabinets For Fish Tanks - Allpondsolutions
> 
> 
> We stock a wide range of cabinets for fish tanks. Keep everything you need for your aquarium in one place, and only occupy a small area. Free UK Delivery
> ...


Yeah I don't know why that picture shows lol.

Do you have any pictures of it? Cheers


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Apr 2021)

I'll pm you some pics of it tomorrow in the daylight as it's in the garage not being used.


----------

